# A firend on mine does uber and needs a new clutch..Problem is the car has 250,000 miles on it



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Is it worth putting a clutch into a car with 250,000 miles?


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

No way. I get a new car every 3-4 years. Only oil changes done. That clutch is more than the car is worth.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Titanium Uber said:


> No way. I get a new car every 3-4 years. Only oil changes done. That clutch is more than the car is worth.


Oh yes it's much better to spend 35k on a new car than 1k on a new clutch, any day right.

What if the car's got 200,000 miles on it if it's clean on the outside in the inside drive it till the wheels falls off of it many cars have much more miles than that it all depends on how you take care of your car my friend. God much rather spend $1,000 than go out and have to spend $35,000 or incur a 5 or $600 a month car payment instead of driving a car that's paid off.


----------



## Gmbbody (Aug 1, 2017)

If it runs good and it's clean yes it's worth it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Is it worth putting a clutch into a car with 250,000 miles?


Depends, but if you take it down that far you might as well do the rear main seal, the throw out bearing and the U joints.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

I am part time, the only way to Uber. With a good full time job, here's how I do the car. I traded the car I got new in 13 on a new 16. It had 31000 miles and I paid 18000, got 10500 trade. It was paid for. Put that down on this one ($19500) and so owe a little over $10000 with taxes. Payment $147/72 months 0%. I'll pay it off in two years. I ride a bicycle to work in good weather and Uber a couple days a month, maybe 4 sometimes. That completely pays the car and gives a tidy deduction. In 2019-2020 I'll do it all again with about 30000 on the car, never out of warranty. Total maintenance will be 4 oil changes- $120.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Is it worth putting a clutch into a car with 250,000 miles?


If front wheel drive buy motor and transmission with 25,000 miles from junl yard.
Replace whole power train.
Or buy another used car.
If rear wheel drive , easy to change clutch yourself $100.00

Front wheel drive clutch is harder to get at.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes, if you can make the money back for the clutch repair and then some using the same car. I recommend getting a car that is 3 or so years north of the cutoff for Uber. If the minimum year is 2001, you make the same rate for a 2006 car than you do for a 2016 car. A 2016 car depreciates at a much quicker rate than a 2006 car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Is it worth putting a clutch into a car with 250,000 miles?


Its a clutch not a new crate engine


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Its a clutch not a new crate engine


i agree, change only what is needed


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Depends, but if you take it down that far you might as well do the rear main seal, the throw out bearing and the U joints.


Any reputable transmission shop or anyone with any knowledge of automobile repair would of course include replacing the rear main seal since it's easily accessed with the transmission out, and if it's a rear wheel driven car any decent mechanic would inspect the drive shaft and the U-joints.

If it's a front-wheel driven car of course you have to inspect the CV axles and make sure the boots are not leaking and intact all this is just common sense and is normally included in a good transmission clutch replacement.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Telsa34 said:


> reputable
> decent


You are correct, however those two words, reputable and decent in an Uber driver's forum are like the words honesty and integrity in a politician's campaign platform.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Not every one on here are less than reputable or decent as you insinuate.

But that's why smart people use a a good bull s filter or the ignore feature, for those stellar individuals that have no clue.

And it's not just this forum, it's any internet forum.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

If they like the car and it's still in good shape and running well , buy a new clutch and put it in . I'm not sure the car but if it's a basic 4cyl car you can get a good clutch kit for $100-$200 , and then maybe $50 to resurface the flywheel . The big money is going to be in labor if you can't do it yourself but again I have no clue what kind of car it is so I'm assuming basic 4cyl car shouldn't be more then $400 or $500


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> If they like the car and it's still in good shape and running well , buy a new clutch and put it in . I'm not sure the car but if it's a basic 4cyl car you can get a good clutch kit for $100-$200 , and then maybe $50 to resurface the flywheel . The big money is going to be in labor if you can't do it yourself but again I have no clue what kind of car it is so I'm assuming basic 4cyl car shouldn't be more then $400 or $500


$850 they want to charge My friend is doing it tomorrow. You were right on.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Is it worth putting a clutch into a car with 250,000 miles?


Keeping the car running is MUCH cheaper than buying a new car. I drive a 2008 and the resale value is already bottomed out. I lose nothing using my car for Uber with regard to depreciation.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I sold my Mazda5 this summer because it needed a clutch and had 220,000 miles on it. But I don't have friends who do auto work, so it would have cost me $1,400. That was a bridge too far for me, and the car was starting to get rust spots.


----------

